# Scratching like a dog?



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey all you hedgie obsessers out there, well I just noticed theo doing something a little odd, and I was just curious as to if he should be doing this. he lifts his little hind leg and scratches his body like a dog. I'm not sure if he has mites, because all his quills have the little balls on the end. So if anyone knows of hedgies doing this, please answer. Thanks!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My Hedgie Loken does this. He doesn't do it for long but will do it when he is first waking up from sleeping. He usually will come out stretch then bring his back leg up to scratch a little and go about his business of eatting or whatever for the night  He probably does it less than 2 min before he goes on to his next thing.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

I've noticed Sophie tends to scratch when she's content. Particularly after she has just been fed her mealies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some like to scratch just because it feels good. This is usually a leisurely scratch and they tend to go all around their body. My Peaches was one that loved her scratch when she first woke up. She would leisurely scratch her whole body, then stretch right out a few times, have a big yawn, give herself and shake and then she was set to go. :lol: 

A mite scratch is more of a frantic scratch.


----------

